# REALLY heavy menstration after miscarriage, anyone else?



## Sadie Lake (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey all,

I miscarried with a blighted ovum at 12 weeks a month ago yesterday. We had decided to go ahead and try again right away. At 10 dpo I started having some light pink streaking so I was so excited because I was sure it was implantation bleeding (which I hadn't had before).

Then by the next morning I got crampy and started bleeding really heavily. I'm crampy, but normal-type crampy... not like a miscarriage. But, what I'm worried about is that I'm bleeding way heavier than any period I've ever had in my life!

I use a Diva cup and have been overflowing it in 2 hours! So, when I pull it out it has about 1/4 oz in it each time. And, the blood is red like fresh blood, not dark and thick like my normal menstrual blood.

Is this normal? For those of you who have miscarried, were your periods weird for a while? Did anyone have heavier than usual bleeding the periods following m/c?

Sadie


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My first AF after my miscarriage was really bad. Really heavy, severe cramping, but really short, like only 3 days. HTH!


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I am having my first period since my loss at 18 weeks and it is so heavy, soaking a pad in like 1 1/2 hours,and leaking on my clothes. I don't want to leave my house today because of it. I think it is normal to have a really heavy period after a miscarriage. It is probably the bodies way of readying the uterine lining for a potential future pregnancy.

My emotions have been really wacky over the past 3 days or so, crying easily and very irritable. I think this is all tied to the first menstral period after a loss. I was crying to DH and saying "I'm having my period and I'm not supposed to be having my period". Timing sucks too because it's Mother's Day and the emotions tied to that are hard and we had a funeral to go to yesterday....I'm am all over the place. Poor DH and my children don't know what to think.

Also, I went in for my postpartum checkup to get the all clear for having sex, and immediately after the appointment, my period started....just all of it sucks. Bleh....


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)

Mine were crazy heavy the first few months


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

had a d&c for a b/o at 11 weeks.. the 3 periods I've had since have been really heavy. they used to be pretty light. not anymore.








to you all








Mamax3


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes. After I m/c my blighted ovum my periods were CRAZY heavy the next few months.










-Angela


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

I had a "natural miscarriage" at 9 weeks and my period was way heavier than normal for months afterwards.


----------

